# Pictures of our 7 month old Golden Retriever!



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

He's been with us for a few days and we already love him.. He's such a happy guy!










His collection of sticks!










Thought he was bringing it to me.. but he faked me out!


Love his smile!




























And lastly, looking for a belly rub after play time..


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He is very handsome! My first dog growing up was a Golden Retriever named Hannah, she was such a great dog. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> He is very handsome! My first dog growing up was a Golden Retriever named Hannah, she was such a great dog. Welcome to the forum!


 That's so funny my dog growing up was a golden retriever named Hannah as well 
Your new dog is so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to DF! Beautiful pup you have there!


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

Milo114 said:


> That's so funny my dog growing up was a golden retriever named Hannah as well
> Your new dog is so cute! Congrats!!





Milo114 said:


> That's so funny my dog growing up was a golden retriever named Hannah as well
> Your new dog is so cute! Congrats!!



! How unreal! His name is Hanna--- alright, it's not. That would just be cruel!  This guy is Hunter, so at least he has the H-thing going for him.  Thank you both!



Damon'sMom said:


> Welcome to DF! Beautiful pup you have there!


Thanks! Jasper is stunning.  I love blue merles!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You have a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Very handsome pup! I love goldens. Where did you get him?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh so cute!! I love Goldens with the lighter color fur.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

He does have a great smile! Looks like he's fitting in perfectly.


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you guys!  He has a lot to learn but we're really enjoying him.


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Very handsome pup! I love goldens. Where did you get him?


We adopted him from his previous owners.. We had just begun looking after discussing it for awhile and went to the shelter a couple of times, but we were really having trouble finding a dog that was good with cats, dogs, and kids - which was very important to us since we have a cat, our relatives have dogs (and we want another one eventually), and we want kids in the next few years. But then I ended up finding this guy online and now he's here with us.  I originally thought it was fake. He still needs to be neutered but his adoption fee was very low - the crate, toys, and food that we got with him would of been more - so that's fine with us.  I'm just glad we got him, and not someone that would of used him for a BYB project.


----------

